# >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<



## MattK (Feb 25, 2007)

*>>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

*You asked for it - and soon you shall have it!

In partnership with TerraLUX I'm thrilled to announce that BatteryJunction.com will be launching the new TerraLUX MiniStar 5 aka TLE-6EX which utilizes a SSC P4 U-bin LED and will work in any 3-6 C or D cell Maglite. The Seoul Semiconductor P4 (SSC P4) uses the same Cree EZ1000 die that's used in the Cree XR-E 7090 emitter but with greater efficiency and output.

ORDER link on the website - orders have already begun shipping and we'll have plenty of inventory for immediate shipment as of 3/19 *

Using the same driver as the TLE-6K2, which it replaces the TLE-6EX, is expected to output about 100-150 lumens at the emitter and is a simple drop in - no adapters, no dummy batteries, just plug and play. 

-Regulated with the TerraLUX LED Light Engine for constant output. 
-Maintains Maglite focusability.
-Extended runtimes significantly - 20 hrs at full output on 4 D cells!
-SUPER BRIGHT! AMAZING THROW!
-Output with 3 cells estimated at 100 lumens (3.3V 360ma at the emitter with 3 D cells as measured), output with 4-6 cells estimated at 150+ lumens at the emitter. (3.5V 620ma at the emitter with 4 D cells as measured) Lumen outputs based upon data in this thread.

Battery questions: The unit is optimized to work between 3-9V but APPARENTLY the voltage converter PCB can function up to 24V but will create more heat as the voltage goes higher. So, the item is warranted at up to 9V but will apparently work with much higher input voltages of any chemistry.

As usual coupon code: 'cpf2006' will save you 5% - USPS First Class shipping option for domestic orders will be <$4. 

For international buyers we can offer air letter shipping for $5 anywhere in the world but as it's uninsurable the risk is your own. If you want this service please check out at the air parcel rate (will be $15-20) then just send me an EMAIL (NO PM's please) immediately afterwards with your order number and I will adjust your order.

Photo of prototype:






Regulation - details are from TLE-6K2 but as the driver is the same we expect this to be unchanged: 





Please see this thread for a custom MOD version which should be functionally identical. Beamshots included!

*Prototype beamshots, etc coming when I have time. You can see EngPaul's beamshots in the thread linked above though he did have an aluminum OP reflector installed.*


----------



## qip (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

nice to know i already have a preprotypte in use already,and i have a uswoh & another maxstar on the way  this is a very good light to have in a blackout, long runtime and just point it at the ceiling while walking around or place it on a table and it just lights up a room


----------



## qip (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

"Ministar" should be Maxstar "on your site" but you will prolly have those ministars soon too


----------



## MattK (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Nope - they're dropping the MaxStar moniker (long story) so the whole line will be MiniStars from now on. A bit confusing I know.


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Matt, will this upgrade drop in my "new mm 4d led " I would love to have the seoul emitter which doesn't go dimmer with the "thermal" protection which the cheapo mag guys substituted for quality thermal engineering. thanks for your quality products.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*



OCEANBEAMER said:


> Matt, will this upgrade drop in my "new mm 4d led " I would love to have the seoul emitter which doesn't go dimmer with the "thermal" protection which the cheapo mag guys substituted for quality thermal engineering. thanks for your quality products.


I don't think it's really possible for any drop-in mod to improve heat transfer -- the problem is that the socket that the LED module is placed into is thermally isolated by the cammed reflector and spring-loaded pedestal. The entire light would have to be significantly reengineerd to allow conduction through the pedestal to the outside, or by using a aluminum reflector and thermally conductive oil.

Nonetheless a seoul in a mag type light is attractive looking LED light, as I usually only use these sort of lights for a few minutes at a time anyway, but for those occasions where longer runtime is needed, it would be nice to see the light maintain the high brightness. It's too bad that it doesn't go up to full brightness for the 3D lights (my old unused 3D mag is the biggest light I have) but I'd guess that the 3D will be the best for it in terms of heat -- it's not driving the LED as hard, and since 3 Cells under load will essentially be proper forward voltage of the LED anyway, so there should be less losses in the convertor.

If they made one of these with a boost circuit to run off of 2D, I'd definitely get one.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Wow, nice. I'll probably buy at least three of these.


----------



## MattK (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

The SSC P4's simply run cooler and more efficient than the Luxeons do and TerraLUX's design has more heatsink.

I THINK it will work with the MagLED - same PR base, right?


----------



## GeorgePaul (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*



2xTrinity said:


> If they made one of these with a boost circuit to run off of 2D, I'd definitely get one.


Me too.


----------



## qip (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

for 2d i highly recommend the db-1w-d and mod it w/seoul ,thats what i use


----------



## qip (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

for 2d i highly recommend the db-1w-d and mod it w/seoul ,thats what i use , the ouput is almost the same as my 3dw/seoul just a Tiny bit dimmer ...to a normal person they prolly couldnt tell a difference

server busy causing doublepost :sweat:


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

Yeah... anything that will work in the Mag incand will work in the same cell Mag LED. The Mag LED even comes with a spare incand bulb in the tailcap!


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

Oh damn! I was thinking about the K2 upgrade about nearly 3 weeks now.
After concerning between a new Cree based one, I'm now tempted...

Oh Terralux, what are you doing to us?:thanks:

I'm planning to run id in a 2-D Mag Host with two of this here:
"http://www.powerleds.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p152_3-AA-zu-D-Cell-Adapter.html"

and 6 Eneloops:naughty:


So when will the first one really ship?


Mr.Urahara


----------



## MattK (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

expected to begin shipping on or around 3/8 - give or take a few days.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

Hmmm.. Wonder if it's crazy to buy a new incand 3D/C Mag and do the drop in.. Kinda' silly huh, being there are brighter smaller ones out there? But, I always wanted a Mag.. (pouting).. I think I'll do it, maybe a 4D so I can use it for "clobbering" (as suggested by Mr. Urahara)..


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

well.. I don't think it's silly to buy a new mag.

Advantages for me: Expected runtime on a 3D Mag like 10 Hours? or even more? Proof can be given when the drop-in arrives... ( Fully regulated at maybe 100 Lumens? / More on 4C/D : advertised 150 Lum on emitter, i would point at 130 or 120 around.)

So show me another STOCK! LED-Light with this specs... Size doesn't matter for me, i will use this light for long operations maybe 6 or 7 hour a night over. Just perfect i think. ( A neat side effect is that you have a heavy beating tool if really needed.)

I just can't wait to get mine:rock:


----------



## MattK (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

If you're gonne buy new I'd go with a 4 C/D - tons of output, tons of throw, insane runtime. 

Mr.Urahara - The current of the driver was measured earlier today - not battery current but true current/voltage at the emitter - the lumens were extrapolated from the linked thread. I state emitter lumens because we simply don't know the efficiency of the optic. I'd expect a runtime ~18 hours on 3 D cells based upon the current.

I've got a prototype and this thing is damned impressive.


----------



## DJ Q (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

how is it compared to the maxstar5? how bout a beamshot comparison matt? can't wait to see


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

Have you tried it in a 2C or 2D light at all? Does it even light up?

I know everyone wants bigger/brighter/faster/better, but I think there might be a market for something like the SMJLED, but maybe twice as bright and without the degredation issue. With the effeciency of Cree/SSC, that should provide CRAZY runtime on only 2 C or D cells.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

@MattK: That's why i said maybe... I don't know how long runtime is, but when it's nearly the same like the old drop-in it will be just kickin *** insane! About output: I don't think the stock reflektor is any close to good performance, so a nice new aluminium one will be used. The P4 driven 

@cratz2: Why don't you try those 3AA to D Converter? I think 5Mega has some.
Runtime won't be THAT good, but with NiHm or Lithiums i think it will be a good size/output light.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Sweet. I made an adaptor for my 2D cell to be able to run on 3 CR123s' which would be equivalent to 6 D cells roughly. I'll definetly be picking up one of these...


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

@Mr. Urahara agreed. I'd rather get a 3D and get one of those AA to D adaptors, should get even more runtimes, 9 AA's!!! Alkaline AA's are pretty cheap nowadays.. Or even Lithium D"s, are those available yet?


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

I just went to the Terralux website (http://www.terralux.biz/index.html), and it looks like they are replacing all their recent K2 drop-ins (TLE-6K2 MaxStar5, TLE-5K2 MiniStar2, and TLE-100K2 MaxCharger5) with upgraded Cree versions.

These new versions are called the: TLE-6EX MiniStar5 Extreme, TLE-5EX MiniStar2 Extreme, and TLE-100EX MiniStar10.

It looks like the website and PDF data sheets are not all updated yet, but from the looks of it these new drop-ins will produce between 140-200 lumens depending on the model. Very cool.

Also, it appears there will be two versions of the TLE-6EX MiniStar5 Extreme, a TLE-6EXA for 3-6 cell lights, and a TLE-6EXB for 2-3 cell lights.


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

i figure i should post this here as well

my maxstar arrived and before i mod it with seoul i figure i give a before and after with my current seoul maxstar and new stock maxstar k2

i figured out my 1.3 webcam has some options and i learned it can show different levels of exposure  which i didnt have before in my other pics couple weeks ago

note : since the mag w/seoul has had some use the batteries are not as fresh as the mag with stock maxstar so i tested current and the seoul draws 380ma and k2 draws 450ma

seoul is always on left




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^

^^^notice how much more lit the brown wall "in last pic above" at the bottom here is 






---------------------------------------------------------
copy & save each pic and slideshow to see difference,


----------



## pilou (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

So how long before we get a similar P4 upgrade for the mini-mag? :laughing:

gip: are those beam shots with the stock mag reflector?


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

yes its the stock reflector & lense running duracell , but from the batteryshootout thread i will switch to rayovac max plus soon


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*



MattK said:


> If you're gonne buy new I'd go with a 4 C/D - tons of output, tons of throw, insane runtime.


I thought I read somewhere (correct me anyone?), that you can reverse the spring in the tailcap and use 4C's in a 3D Mag?? If so, that would be great as *HomeDepot* has a special combo, *3D Mag w/a 2AA MiniMag for $19!*


----------



## MattK (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Yup - you need to reverse the spring taking out the foam/spare incan bulb first) and the top cell need to be 'enlarged with tape/paper to make the positive button hit the right contact in the light.


----------



## ikelo (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

i think i know what my 15 dollar paypal rebate purchase will be now!

any clue as to what kind of runtime one could get with this in a mag2c w/ 3 cr123's?


thanks.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

@ ikelo: Well, when you see MattK runtime graph on a 4D Mag with 20 Hours of 100%, considering a duracell coppertop D sized Primarie :thinking: well i'm really not sure but think to have read it is something like15.000 or even 20.000mAh( please correct me if i'm talking nonsense) and a common cr123 like 1300-1600. so this would be 60.000-80.000mAh compared to 3.900-4.800mAh right? ( Well if I'm REALLY talking crap, slap me. It's now 3.26 AM in Germany and I'm kind of drunk:buddies so in best case capacity is 1.6 Hours?????:huh2:

I really don't know if my mathe is right here, but make the same for 6AA to 2D converter: say you use recharg. 2500mAh's: will be like 15000mAh right?
In best Case: 5 HOURS! of full bright output!
I know this is only a guess ( and maybe a really bad and wrong on), 
but first example sounds reasonable to me when thinking a P1D-CE will run 45 min. on Max with one cr123...

Could anyone with better battery and current knowledge post somethin reasonable?

Thx Mr. Urahara:drunk:


----------



## MattK (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

ikelo - it's impossible to calculate because of the regulation but I think 5-6 hours is about right as well. 

Mr. Urahara - you need to factor in the voltage as all.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

@MattK: I Knew i was messing things up 

Folks! Don't write something when you're drunk :lolsign:

Maybe thinking about it tomorrow


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

For a rough estimate of runtime, try this:

The flashlight consumes approximately 3.0 Watts from the batteries (when operating at 6V or higher.)

So all you have to do is multiply the A*h of the cell times the nominal voltage of the batteries, and you have the number of W*h the cell can supply. Add the W*h's together, regardless of whether they are in series or parallel.

Now that that total W*h value, and divide it by 3W, and you get approximately the number of hours the flashlight will run.

From Energizer's specs, here are the A*h for different batteries:

*D* 20.50 A*h (*30.75 W*h* per cell) [Alkaline 1.5V]
*C* 8.35 A*h (*15.52 W*h* per cell) [Alkaline 1.5V]
*AA* 2.85 A*h (*4.28 W*h* per cell) [Alkaline 1.5V]
*AAA* 1.25 A*h (*1.88 W*h* per cell) [Alkaline 1.5V]
*CR123* 1.50 A*h (*4.50 W*h* per cell) [Lithium 3.0V]
*CR2* 0.80 A*h (*2.40 W*h* per cell) [Lithium 3.0V]

Example: A 6D flashlight running the TLE-6E should run (30.75*6)/3.0 = 61.5 hours!


----------



## ikelo (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

thanks for your help guys, i'm looking forward to getting one of these:rock:


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

just playing around my new found exposure options on this cheapy webcam


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

wow, nice collage qip!  

I feel sorry for all those little flashlights that became prop rods :laughing:


----------



## qip (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*

i was doing the little guys as well and i just made them more useful 

soon gonna make the newly aquired tle-5 a seoul version in this pic

anyway the colors here look real bad in the middle exposure, but in actual eye sight there not that bad, but there is some noticeable tint difference.....i never ran these minimags more than 4-5 minutes straight before simply cuz i usually play with the 3d so the mini's are just a back up for me or if i dont wanna carry something big when going outside to the garage ....in here i ran them 10 minutes while i was playing with camera settings and noticed the mini-xtreme w/seoul did get warm and shifted bluish and dimmed down a bit but stayed just as bright as tle-5w/seoul meanwhile the other 2 stayed fine just as bright and normal as start-up and didnt get warm "less current obviously"

so i turned off the mini-xtreme let it cool for a minute then turn it back on and it was fine until it warmed up again, dont let this scare you cuz when this thing is used for few minutes at a time it is really bright ,for longer straight runs i would recommend the tle-5/wseoul as it is bright and doesnt suffer the heat like xtreme


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*



EngrPaul said:


> For a rough estimate of runtime, try this:
> 
> The flashlight consumes approximately 3.0 Watts from the batteries (when operating at 6V or higher.)
> 
> ...


I know you already know this EngrPaul, but for others browsing the thread another thing worth keeping in mind is the effect of internal resistance -- which increases as batteries are discharged. This means some of that power will be wasted. Also, as the batteries run down, they won't be able to deliver as much current either as this resistance increases throughout the runtime, this is why lights that direct drive off of alkaline see a sharp dropoff in intensity. For D-sized alkalines this won't be as much of an issue, but it will for lights running AAA or AA. 

A CR123, even though it has less watt-hours than a AA, will be able to deliver more of that energy to the light becuase of lower internal resistance -- this is why direct drive lithium lights have "flatter" intensity vs runtime graphs.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

2XTrinity,

Good points. 

Another thing to keep in mind with a constant power regulator: To keep the light level constant, it takes constant wattage. To get constant wattage from batteries, you need to pull more current out of them as their voltage decays. As the current goes up, the more of a voltage drop inside the battery.

My numbers were just estimates... you can't replace actual runtime data with a quick calculation.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Thank you, MattK !


You have delivered JUST what we've been waiting for.



Glad to see that all of our *whining*, er uhm, i mean . . . .


Glad to see that TerraLux (and you) have been listening to us.  


:goodjob:


----------



## MattK (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

My pleasure!

You whine to me, I whine to TerraLUX - MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!


----------



## kavvika (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Would this drop-in be a good match for a 2D Mag with a 5Mega 6AA to 2D adapter and Ni-Mh rechargables? What would be the output on 7.2 volts?
EDIT: By output, I mean could I reasonable expect to see 150 lumens?


----------



## MattK (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Yes, you'll be at the higher current level so you'll see the ~150L at the emitter. We don't know what actually comes out of the front - we'd need a lumensphere to actually know that.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<<<*

Just after I got my K-2 version which I thought was ok this comes along,
I have to put one on my list


----------



## MattK (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

The K2 version's still a good unit - this will just be better.


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Matt. Just placed an order, please check your email. Thanks. Greg.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

@qip.. Looking at your beamshots, looks like the 3D Mags are plenty bright w/o having to go 4D (I prefer the "medium" size of 3D's).. And as I mentioned and MattK confirmed, if I have to, I can always use 4C's with the tailcap/spring "mod".


----------



## pilou (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*



TORCH_BOY said:


> Just after I got my K-2 version which I thought was ok this comes along,
> I have to put one on my list




And of course, you can always use the K2 unit for a comparison article, with beam shots and all :lolsign:


----------



## beakman (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hmm, I wonder how well this word work in a Mag 2C with 2x18500 li-ion cells? I'm thinking voltage should be okay, in a nicer form factor than a Mag 3 - 6 D, but with less runtime than D Cells?

beakman


----------



## LiteBrite (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

What would be a good reflector to buy to improve the beam quality even further? Also, where would I buy it and how much?


----------



## kavvika (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



LiteBrite said:


> What would be a good reflector to buy to improve the beam quality even further? Also, where would I buy it and how much?


I would think this would work very well:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150395&page=1


----------



## waTom (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Would you recommend a MOP or a SMO reflector when using this SSC upgrade?


----------



## MattK (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

-2C with 18500's will work fine - 7.2V means higher current level output.

-OP will lessen throw but improve beam quality - it's a personal call.

Thanks for the great orders!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Hi MattK:

Do you ship these units internationally? What is the rate to Australia?

Also, where are we able to buy alloy "orange peel" (OP) reflectors for Maglites to replace the crummy smooth plastic ones?

Thanks.


----------



## MattK (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Yes, we ship pretty much everywhere. The insured air parcel rate is ~18 but we'll ship uninsured air letter (at your risk) for $5 - place your order then email me directly for an adjustment at matthew AT batteryjunction.com.

I'm not sure about the reflectors but I'm sure someone else here can point you in the right direction for them.



Fusion_m8 said:


> Hi MattK:
> 
> Do you ship these units internationally? What is the rate to Australia?
> 
> ...


----------



## pilou (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Matt, I don't see the recently announced K2 3-6 C/D mag TerraLUX unit on your site anymore? Has the P4 unit replaced it completely?


----------



## MattK (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

HI Pilou - Yes, the P4 unit replaces the K2 version. Since it runs at the same current and makes a bunch more lumens there's no reason to make both.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

 Pre-ordered one!! Thanks MattK...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Matt,

Thanks for all the pictures. This looks to be the first drop in that is really impressive and could make the normal Mag one hell of a light. Talk about a great gift for the non flashaholic who just has an old Mag lying around. 

I have a question though... does the light drop down out of regulation like the MagLED does when it overheats? Or will it run perfectly flat for most of it's duration? If it does I will take at least 2 of these.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Can anyone recommend where I can get a 6AA to D adaptor that'll work in a Mag 2D? Want to use this drop in the smallest D sized Mag..

I will most likely be using Lithium Energizer AA batteries.. Don't really want to bother with rechargeables at the moment..


----------



## robm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



> Can anyone recommend where I can get a 6AA to D adaptor that'll work in a Mag 2D?


2 x #16. 3AA to 1D should do the trick:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119033


----------



## SuperTorch (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

It's a step in the right direction but I'm not buying one. The new leds Cree XR-E and SSC P4 can be ran from 850-1150mA with out problems. This unit is the MaxStar5 K2 base with a SSC P4 siting on top its good but not what we all want. I want the very latest LED pushed to the max and even put in a custom reflector if you have to like they did with the Mini-Mag upgrade. I do like this unit its just 66% of the light they could have got. I understand what they did and it is the right move as the K2 just miss fired but I'll keep waiting untill I get what I want, it can't be that hard and they'd sell a lot more it shocks me someone can't get it done. For me the CR123x2 lights are where its at. Give me a MAG drop in at 1000mA and I'm buying. This is the right move to make for the short term but I'll wait it out.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



robm said:


> 2 x #16. 3AA to 1D should do the trick:
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119033



That's funny, I just found that thread and posted the same question if Litemania had any left? So, it _will_ work in a 2D Mag with (6) Energizer lithium AA's? Thanks, anyway..


----------



## MattK (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

SuperTorch,

It's not just an issue of the reflector. The MagLite for all of it's mass has no thermal conductivity. It's impossible to move the heat away from the LED efficiently enough to relaibly run one at 1A. Have you ever looked at the inside of a Mag? The bulb carrier connects to plastic so there's no heat conduction from the bulb unit to the mass of the body or head.

TerraLUX is going to be making a drop in upgrade for the MaxChargers that's going to be at 1A bu that's because they have the thermal mass to allow it. 

TerraLUX has been building these upgrades for a long time and they know exactly what they're doing. Maybe 1 in 5000 buyers would be willing to pay the $30-50 premium (so $60-80 total) an AL rflector and heatsink solution would cost. If you think there's a market I urge you to go ahead and build it, I'll be happy to sell it.


----------



## robm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

They work in my all the 2D hosts I have tried:
Electrolumens 2D Mag Tesla, Cheapo 2D 'rubber', and ROP LOLA and HOLA
Haven't tried with a single LED yet, as have nothing that will run off more than 2 cells.

Note: the + button is not very 'proud' so the connection was intermittent in the Mags until I stretched the top springs in the Mags (which seems to be recessed) after removing the switches.


----------



## Face (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

What advantage will there be in running 6D cells over 4D cells?

Will it result in greater light output? Longer, flatter runtime? Both?

Or would I be better off running 4D cells with 2 dummy D cells?

Cheers,

Face


----------



## SuperTorch (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



MattK said:


> SuperTorch,
> 
> It's not just an issue of the reflector. The MagLite for all of it's mass has no thermal conductivity. It's impossible to move the heat away from the LED efficiently enough to relaibly run one at 1A. Have you ever looked at the inside of a Mag? The bulb carrier connects to plastic so there's no heat conduction from the bulb unit to the mass of the body or head.
> 
> ...


 
I've looked inside the MAG and while very difficult I think a heat sink could be designed while still keeping the focusablity, and the added cost with a reflector should not excedd $10 extra and being what most wan't the volume would be high offseting the extra cost. It's like the 2D Mag LED drop in that no one builds, just get a boost circuit and set the mA at 800-1100mA I have a 2C light with a Luxeon 3 watt and it rocks - beating my Inova T3 like a rent mule. As far as the MagSatr5 or any drop in I'm just not seeing creativity they should be able to design a drop in that would start out at 900-1100ma and if you turn it off and then back on it could go to 600mA. I thought neither of the Cree-XR-E or the SSC P4 are as hot at 1000mA as a K2. I don't buy that it can't be done and I do beleave it would sell. If I had the choice of something that's OK for $29.95 or for something that's perfect for $44.95 I'd buy the $44.95 in a heart beat. I like it, but with the market and options on the way I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## MattK (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Face,

More cells primarily equals longer runtime. That said as the voltage of 4 cells drops below 4V it will drop to the lower output level and 6 cells would take much longer to drop to 4V. If you're going to carry a big 6 cell light you might as well have the runtime advantage and cost savings of not using dummy batteries.


----------



## KROMATICS (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*



Modern_Major_General said:


> I just went to the Terralux website (http://www.terralux.biz/index.html), and it looks like they are replacing all their recent K2 drop-ins (TLE-6K2 MaxStar5, TLE-5K2 MiniStar2, and TLE-100K2 MaxCharger5) with upgraded Cree versions.
> 
> These new versions are called the: TLE-6EX MiniStar5 Extreme, TLE-5EX MiniStar2 Extreme, and TLE-100EX MiniStar10.
> 
> ...



I think everyone missed this: 

TLE-6EX MiniStar5 Extreme
*TLE-5EX MiniStar2 Extreme*
TLE-100EX MiniStar10

Can you tell us about the TLE-5EX MiniStar2 Extreme for the AA Mini Mag?


----------



## MattK (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

It's still about 6 weeks out from what I'm hearing but I have a prototype. 

It's very bright - I'll see if I can find drive current data but this is really fodder for a new thread...


----------



## SuperTorch (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6E!<*



KROMATICS said:


> I think everyone missed this:
> 
> TLE-6EX MiniStar5 Extreme
> *TLE-5EX MiniStar2 Extreme*
> ...


 
Yea, these look very interesting I have a ton of PR lights I'd like to upgrade.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

MattK

Tell us more about the TLE-100EX MiniStar10.

Bill
Massachusetts


----------



## MattK (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hi Bill,

The TLE100EX is a drop-in for the MaxCharger's that's using a cree and a collimator optic. The lumens at current are 200, compared to the incans 150, so it's going the be the first drop in that's no only as bright as the stock incand but actually brighter. You can also expect a doubling of runtime as well which means 1/2 as many cycles on the battery which effective doubles the bulbs effective lightspan. The only thing you lose is the ability to focus because the LED/optic are prefocused. They're coming out very soon and we're expecting our shipment to be sent next week, we have quite a few ordered as we already have quite a few orders and are expecting more given the performance this unit is capable of.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



Face said:


> What advantage will there be in running 6D cells over 4D cells?
> 
> Will it result in greater light output? Longer, flatter runtime? Both?
> 
> ...


 
Considering how much runtime you'll get with 4 D cells, why not lighten your load considerably and use the 2 dummy cells? What good is all that runtime if your arms are getting longer while you're using your light?


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Matt--I placed an order for 1 along with a niteize headband for my minimag...but i forgot a couple things on the order...i sent an email to sales...will there be any problems?


----------



## arty (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Any idea when these will be available?
Any updates?
Also, woud I be better off if I replaced my club 4D maglite with a glass lens? The current platic is scuffed. I may need to use it for impact purposes.
What do you recommend?


----------



## MattK (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

DJ - Someone will get to your email today - shouldn't be any problem.

arty - within a week from now unless I hear differently. I can't really give you much input on the lense - not sure that it makes a huge difference either way.


----------



## diamondback (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

When will the ministar 3 be out and what advantages will it have on a ministar5??


----------



## DMC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

I pre-ordered one!! Thanks again MattK...:goodjob:


----------



## MattK (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

diamondback - The MiniStar3 has been out for a long time - it's the classic 3W Luxeon 3 drop in for 3 cell Mags. Their main advantage is cost - they're much less expensive. The MiniStar5 is much brighteris regulated for stead output and will work in 3-6 cell lights.

DMC and everyone else - thanks for all of the great orders, I heard today they might actually arrive AHEAD of schedule. I'll believe it when I see it of course.


----------



## qip (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

considering the demand for 2cell needs maybe you should stock some seoul versions of this module http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/diamond_magbulbs1w.htm

nice runtime plot and output  zetex preffered though


----------



## MattK (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Nah, TerraLUX is going to have an SSC P4 with a boost circuit for 2 cell lights in 4-6 weeks. 

For now a TerraLUX TLE-5 or TLE-5EX with a BA2 does the same job or better already.

Did you read the review?

_This shows that the 1 Watt Zetex module is being pushed at levels generally reserved only for 3 and 5 Watt LEDs. Not good. The reason this could be a problem, in my opinion, is HEAT. The Maglight bulb post is really a poor conductor of heat due to the fact that it is only loosely attached to the rest of the body. This means that the LED doesn't have a really good thermal path. However, this is the only place for the heat to go from these modules inside the sealed head of the Maglight. It is likely that damaging levels of heat will collect in the module when driving the the 1 Watt Zetex module with 3 cells. Sure you'll get lots of light, but you are sacrificing the LED, probably rather rapidly. Personally, I would suggest that if you want a this bright of a regulated light, you purchase one designed for it and not try to make due with pushing a retrofit this hard. _


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



MattK said:


> Nah, TerraLUX is going to have an SSC P4 with a boost circuit for 2 cell lights in 4-6 weeks.


 
Matt, any more info on this unit, like current, runtime, price, etc? Will it be for 2 cells only, or can 3 also be used?


----------



## cslinger (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



> Matt, any more info on this unit, like current, runtime, price, etc? Will it be for 2 cells only, or can 3 also be used?



Along those same lines will this work for any PR based unit or only MAGs? Will it work for a 4 AA cell unit?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## MattK (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

The boost unit will work for 2-3 cells, I dont have the current data and would guess price will be the same as the 3-6 cell unit. There's not even a finished engineering sample so any guess at runtime would be premature.


----------



## SK10 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Cool. Keep us updated. I'd be interested in one to get max performance out of my 3-cell.


----------



## diamondback (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

So the ministar 3 is perfect the same as the maxstar 3, but with another name?? Or is the ministar 3 regulated??


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

awesome customer service matt...thanks again...lookin forward to my ssc p4


----------



## MattK (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

The MiniStar3 is the MaxStar3 - it's a long story but TerraLUX renamed the whole line.

Thanks DJ!


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hey Matt, when's the MiniMe coming out?

Maybe they can make a drop-in that makes your flashlight look like it's owner.


----------



## MattK (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Paul - Are you huffing epoxy again? 

So...TerraLUX has a TLE-100S for Streamlights and I called them to find out if it would be called the TLE-100EXS or the TLE-100SEX - given their new naming schema TLE-100SEX would be correct but I'm thinking they'll go a different direction on that one.


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Is there any new beam shots? I want to see if this upgrade is less ringy then the Mag LED module. Anyone know?


----------



## MattK (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

HI folks,

TerraLUX had 50 ready so I had them overnighted and we've shipped the first 50 orders. I have hundreds landing next week so anyone whose order did not ship today will ship next Wednesday-Friday.


----------



## lexina (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

 for 2 modules. I have also sent you an email to change the shipping to air letter.

Thanks,
lexina


----------



## qip (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

2d possibly ....interesting ,costly though

1dx2 =7.2v
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2049

dd stick
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2045


----------



## Nic (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

 Order sent ... can't wait to try it out ...


----------



## MattK (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

qip:

DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!

Lithium Thionyl Chloride cells like that are LOW DRAIN cells you cannot use them for this application.

From your links:
"Max. Continuous drain current: 200mA Max ( Please don't discharge the battery at a higher current) "



qip said:


> 2d possibly ....interesting ,costly though
> 
> 1dx2 =7.2v
> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2049
> ...



Now these cells would work: LINK


----------



## qip (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

im working on no sleep here ...been tossing & turning all night so much to learn


----------



## Lobo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Aw, crap, I just got my MagLED upgrade for my 2D...

This one looks, SO MUCH better, and for the same price. Only upside is that the 2D version isn't ready yet, I'll definitely get one of those when they are done.


----------



## oregon (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



Lobo said:


> the 2D version isn't ready yet


 
You could put 6AA batteries, using a fivemega battery carrier for example, into your 2D and then you could use the currently available Seoul dropin. Then you are part-way to having a full ROP hotwire. 

I have a 2D ROP on the ready-line for the Seoul dropin to arrive. This dropin has my name and address written on it.

oregon


----------



## Lobo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



oregon said:


> You could put 6AA batteries, using a fivemega battery carrier for example, into your 2D and then you could use the currently available Seoul dropin. Then you are part-way to having a full ROP hotwire.
> 
> I have a 2D ROP on the ready-line for the Seoul dropin to arrive. This dropin has my name and address written on it.
> 
> oregon


 
Aw,man, don't tell me things like that! Now I maybe have to try it out!  
2 of #16 from this thread should work? 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119033&page=1&pp=30

Any ideas about the runtime? 
And is it possible to run one AA to D adapter and one regular D-cell? Just for longer runtimes?
I'll probably do a ROP sometime, but thight on cash now, but could as well start with 2 of those AA to D adapters, at a very reasonable price.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



> Aw, crap, I just got my MagLED upgrade for my 2D...
> 
> This one looks, SO MUCH better, and for the same price. Only upside is that the 2D version isn't ready yet, I'll definitely get one of those when they are done.


If you're comfortable with modding you could replace the LED on the Mag module with one of these. I know some have done it, but it probably takes a fair bit of finesse to swap the LED on something so small as the MagLED module without destroying it (that isn't going to stop me from trying when my Seoul LEDs come in though...) My 2 Cell MagLED, which used to by my brightest LED light, it just not being used now that I have AA and CR123 pocketable lights that beat the MagLED for lumens, and an 18650 LED light that easily fits in a jacket pocket that beats it for throw AND flood (adjustable focus, too, though not cammed)


----------



## Lobo (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



2xTrinity said:


> If you're comfortable with modding you could replace the LED on the Mag module with one of these. I know some have done it, but it probably takes a fair bit of finesse to swap the LED on something so small as the MagLED module without destroying it (that isn't going to stop me from trying when my Seoul LEDs come in though...) My 2 Cell MagLED, which used to by my brightest LED light, it just not being used now that I have AA and CR123 pocketable lights that beat the MagLED for lumens, and an 18650 LED light that easily fits in a jacket pocket that beats it for throw AND flood (adjustable focus, too, though not cammed)


 
I think Daven_lei(sp?) had a thread about that, seemed fairly easy. But I don't have any soldering gear where I'm at now. And the terraluxversion dont have the drop in brightness, and not that much more expencive so I'll think I'll go for that instead. But still, a good suggestion.


----------



## arty (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Is this module going to run better in a 3D or 4D maglite? What are the pros and cons of either? 

Will it run too hot in a 4D or just give off lots more useful light for a longer time?


----------



## MattK (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Arty,

It's significantly brighter in 4.5V+ applications and 3 cells drops below 4.5V pretty quickly. Pros and cons are simple; 4+ cells is brighter but of course a bigger, heavier light. 

It won't run much hotter; the SSC's are much more efficient than the K2's and LIII's and create far less heat. More cells = longer runtime.


----------



## petersmith6 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

forgive my ignorance ,but how many REAL watts dose this modual kick out?iv heard of some 5 Watt mouduals only drawing 2.5 to 3 watts.


----------



## MattK (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hi petersmith6 - Watts aren't kicked out, watts are consumed. Wattage is a measure of power cosumption bearing little relation to output. For example a 1500W hairdryer or toaster doesn't put out much light, just lots of heat.

This module consumes about 2.5W but produces more light than the 5W modules on the market so don't make the mistake of being sucked into the marketing wattage hype - it's just hype and is meaningless. Low wattage is good as it typically indicated higher efficiencies - definitely the case here.


----------



## petersmith6 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

thanks for the prompt responce,ive been disapionted in the past.im basicaly up grading my maglight.i use it for tunnel inspection,so runtime and out put are important.so ill stick on on order to night


----------



## bridgman (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

This is exactly what I was waiting for -- something that takes full advantage of a 4D Mag and regular alkalines. I tried swapping in a number of different bulbs and eventually settled on a MagLED, which is a slight improvement over stock but mostly in beam quality and runtime.

Order placed, email sent, fingers crossed that US & Canada postal services don't decide that *this* is the package they are going to lose 

Matt, thanks for letting us know about this.


----------



## robm (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Matt,

I ordered one of these yesterday - and sent an email re change of shipping to Airmail, but have not had a response - are you 'off-duty' at the moment? 

Rob


----------



## MattK (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hi Rob,

We're closed on weekends - I'm posting from home currently. Someone will answer your email on Monday.


----------



## robm (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Thanks Matt,

I was just worried that if someone in dispatch was _very_ keen I/we would have a $20 shipping issue to resolve


----------



## sootyboy (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I have a 3D Mag and rather than use 3 D cells or 4 C cells I am wondering if 2 x 3AA - 1D adaptors with a D cell (10.5V?) or with a dummy D cell (9V?) would be the way to go? 
Or is my understanding lacking?:help:


----------



## Secur1 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Ok module ordered, 3C maglite should be underway as well on Monday nowwwwwww
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/106075
Voltage : 3.7V nominal
Capacity :3300mAH
Max. current threshold allowed by PCB : 12A
Anti-explosion PTC/ Vent module
Full protection : Overcharge, Over-discharge, short circuit
Size : will fit into a Mag C body

**** The C cells have arrived ***

*So will it be safe to run this module on 3x C lithium cells ? Or do i need to modify anything else on the maglite ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lexina (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



robm said:


> Matt,
> 
> I ordered one of these yesterday - and sent an email re change of shipping to Airmail, but have not had a response - are you 'off-duty' at the moment?
> 
> Rob



Ditto for me but will look out for an email today as MattK advised.


----------



## mhubble (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Got mine today. Very pleased with it. ALOT brighter than the MAXSTAR. Seems to be whiter too. Ran it for 30 min, no problem with heat at all. Didnt even get warm. Mine is in a 5-C cell. Will check it again tonight outside. As usual fast service and great product from BATTERY JUNCTION.


----------



## arty (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

What is the beam pattern like? The Mag 3W LED module either gives you a blotchy, wide beam, or a VERY tight spot with little spill for walking.
How would you characterize the spill on the MiniStar P4?


----------



## habibi (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hi Matt!

Did you not receive my last e-mails regarding my order number 20143? Please check it, i just ordered the terralux ministar5 ssc upgrade and not the vg striker !!!!

Best regards


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Got mine today, but I'm at work. Will have to run/test it with regular Alkaline D batteries (2) as my 6AA to 2D adaptors from Litemania are not here yet..


----------



## mhubble (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



> What is the beam pattern like? The Mag 3W LED module either gives you a blotchy, wide beam, or a VERY tight spot with little spill for walking.
> How would you characterize the spill on the MiniStar P4?


 
Mine is just like the Maxstar. Tight hot spot, lots of spill. Very Bright. But you need to know Im using an orange peel aluminum reflector. The regular Mag reflector is great for throw but for all around use I prefer the orange peel.


----------



## bullpup (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I just got a delivery confirmation on email. Hopefully this is an easy drop on to do. Does anyone know how long it should take?


----------



## MattK (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Super easy. Installation should take about 1 minute.


----------



## tekka0417 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Got mine in the mail today! :rock:

Installed it on a 3D and all i have to say is damn! I'll let the beamshot speak for itself... now... all I have to do is scrounge up 4 C's...

L1DCE 14500 (left) vs TLE-6EX SSC P4 on 3D (right)
~1 meter
1/30 Sec. F/5.6


----------



## arty (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

With the MiniStar5 on the right - it looks like it is all throw and no spill, with a very tight spot.
Is this right?


----------



## qip (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

its got plenty of spill  but it seems non existing in that shot l1dce looks good though ...i need more money for lights


----------



## tekka0417 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

The TLE-6EX has a wide but dim spill area. The L1D's is much brighter, so you dont really notice it in the shot. The 3D is focusable though so you can focus or flood to your liking. The 3D in that shot was at narrowest focus.


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



tekka0417 said:


> The TLE-6EX has a wide but dim spill area. The L1D's is much brighter, so you dont really notice it in the shot. The 3D is focusable though so you can focus or flood to your liking. The 3D in that shot was at narrowest focus.


Can you take a picture with the flood? Also, how much brighter is it then the Mag LED 3D? Are there any rings?


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Any update on that Ministar-10. 

Anyone get one yet, and if so how is it?

Bill
Massachusetts


----------



## tekka0417 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



LiteBrite said:


> Can you take a picture with the flood? Also, how much brighter is it then the Mag LED 3D? Are there any rings?



How much of a flood? Similar hotspot to the L1Dce? If you go much wider than that there are rings.

I dont know about comparison to the MagLED, as this is my first upgrade for the incan mag.

Found 4 C Nimh's in a boombox... not too sure on the charge levels, but i put them in the charger for 20 mins and all avg 1.3V no load... couldnt wait to charge them fully, so i just stuck them in... 

L1DCE 14500 (left) vs TLE-6EX SSC P4 on 4C NIMH (right)
~1 meter
1/30 sec. F/5.6


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



LiteBright said:


> Can you take a picture with the flood? Also, how much brighter is it then the Mag LED 3D? Are there any rings?



Good question, it would be good to see a side by side between the brightest MagLED and the new TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade. To get a handle on what kind of difference there is!


----------



## tekka0417 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

TLE-6EX on 4C NIMH, Various Levels of Focus
~1 meter
1/30 sec. F/5.6

Narrowest Focus





Mid Focus





Wide Focus


----------



## bullpup (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Installed it tonight. I still can not belive how bright LEDs are. Can't wait to walk around outside latter.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Someone do a comparison shot between the MagLED and a 4 cell Mag with one of these installed.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

MagLED 3D (brightest of the MagLED user replace modules) is said to put out between 35 and 40 lumens. TerraLux P4 is said to put out 150 in 4 cell light. So... lets assume these numbers are right. That means... the TerraLux is _about_ 4 times the output in lumens? Just a crude theoretical guesstimate but that's what I'm thinking... (and believing!)

:rock:


----------



## MattK (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Cydonia - I think that's over optimistic since the 35-40 lumens is an out the front estimate and the 150 is an at the emitter estimate. In a 4 cell light I'd expect the TerraLUX to be 2X + as bright - and of course not overheating and dropping to 50% output in 10 minutes is a major bonus too.


----------



## Lit Up (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

MattK, are the latter 2-cell ones coming in a few weeks going to work fine with C-cells? I'm sure they will, just checking.


----------



## lexina (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



bullpup said:


> I just got a delivery confirmation on email. Hopefully this is an easy drop on to do. Does anyone know how long it should take?



i think it's no different from changing a bulb; that's the beauty of it


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Nice solar eclipse. :laughing: 

With all those extra lumens, you can afford to invest in one of fivemega's textured reflectors for a smooth beam.


----------



## lexina (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



EngrPaul said:


> Nice solar eclipse. :laughing:
> 
> With all those extra lumens, you can afford to invest in one of fivemega's textured reflectors for a smooth beam.



i can't wait to test mine out in my smooth, MOP, LS, MS and HS reflectors! for hotwire incans, my favourite is the MS from litho


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Here's what full flood looks like with fivemega's HS reflector.

(That orange glow to the right is a stock mag on flood and fresh alkalines :laughing: )


----------



## qip (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

you dont have a donut hole in full flood ?


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



qip said:


> you dont have a donut hole in full flood ?


 
Only what you see in the picture.

A BIG P.S. HERE, IF YOU BUY FIVEMEGA'S REFLECTOR YOU WILL HAVE TO BORE IT OUT FOR THE TERRALUX!!!
 
Here's a snippet from a previous post of mine
 
"I picked up a IRWIN Unibit kit from Home Depot for $50. Just because you get three bits including #4, instead of #4 by itself for $40.
 
The unibit is a single flute stepped drill. It has sizes including 9/16 and 5/8. You will need to go through 9/16 and finish with 5/8 to get a hole big enough for the drop-in."


----------



## qip (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

i think five mega needs a second run of stock hole size cam reflectors  the demand is certainly there


----------



## lexina (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



EngrPaul said:


> A BIG P.S. HERE, IF YOU BUY FIVEMEGA'S REFLECTOR YOU WILL HAVE TO BORE IT OUT FOR THE TERRALUX!!!



oops...now that I have seen your photos - I don't think the drop-in will fit in any of MM's or litho's reflectors without boring. fortunately I still have one of FM's stock opening reflectors lying around somewhere although I would have preferred to use a MS or HS for this.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



> Here's what full flood looks like with fivemega's HS reflector.


Wow, that's a much, much bigger difference than I would have expected -- that flood is quite usable, whereas the stock mag focusability IMO is only good for "fine tuning" the focus for short throw or long throw, rather than flood. How much does that reflector reduce the throw?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Does this fit in a stock Mag reflector? Has it been confirmed yet if it has flat regulation for most of the batteries life, unlike a stock MagLED which dims to almost 50% in less than 20 minutes? I am minutes away from buying one of these but I want to make sure it is everything I am hoping for before I buy.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



qip said:


> i think five mega needs a second run of stock hole size cam reflectors  the demand is certainly there


 
DITTO, I would buy a few of those if I could afford them...


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Does this fit in a stock Mag reflector? Has it been confirmed yet if it has flat regulation for most of the batteries life, unlike a stock MagLED which dims to almost 50% in less than 20 minutes? I am minutes away from buying one of these but I want to make sure it is everything I am hoping for before I buy.


Just so you know, that dimming to 50% is not related to the battery life -- the Maglite design doesn't allow any heat dissipation, so the MagLED is designed to dim itself to prevent from overheating. If you only use the light for bursts it will start at near 100% output even if the batteries have a fair amount of use on them. The terralux won't dim in response to heat, but they also shouldn't heat up quite as much either as I believe they have a more efficient driver and much more efficient LED.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



2xTrinity said:


> Wow, that's a much, much bigger difference than I would have expected -- that flood is quite usable, whereas the stock mag focusability IMO is only good for "fine tuning" the focus for short throw or long throw, rather than flood. How much does that reflector reduce the throw?



About half, it seems


----------



## MattK (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

adirondackdestroyer - mhubble: Got mine today. Very pleased with it. ALOT brighter than the MAXSTAR. Seems to be whiter too. Ran it for 30 min, no problem with heat at all. Didnt even get warm. Mine is in a 5-C cell. Will check it again tonight outside.



2xTrinity said:


> Just so you know, that dimming to 50% is not related to the battery life -- the Maglite design doesn't allow any heat dissipation, so the MagLED is designed to dim itself to prevent from overheating. If you only use the light for bursts it will start at near 100% output even if the batteries have a fair amount of use on them. The terralux won't dim in response to heat, but they also shouldn't heat up quite as much either as I believe they have a more efficient driver and much more efficient LED.



:thumbsup:


----------



## tekka0417 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Does this fit in a stock Mag reflector?



My beamshots were with the stock reflector.


----------



## KROMATICS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



qip said:


> i think five mega needs a second run of stock hole size cam reflectors  the demand is certainly there



It certainly is!


----------



## SuperTorch (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Yes it certainly is! instant buy.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



qip said:


> i think five mega needs a second run of stock hole size cam reflectors  the demand is certainly there



i'll second that...a fivemega reflector with a terralux ministar in a 6d mag will be unstoppable


----------



## MarkKLC (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Newbie here! Does anyone know whether this is actually brighter than the L2P?


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

hey matt...i added something else to my order if it hasen't shipped out yet


----------



## MattK (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

DJ - send in an email to customer service please.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

i got my invoice form john...thanks matt


----------



## BigusLightus (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I'm unclear. Is there one "drop in" that works with 4-6 cells or is there one drop in for the 4 cell and one drop in for the five cell and one drop in for the six cell?

Thank you


----------



## qip (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



BigusLightus said:


> I'm unclear. Is there one "drop in" that works with 4-6 cells or is there one drop in for the 4 cell and one drop in for the five cell and one drop in for the six cell?
> 
> Thank you




its 1 module for all 3-6 ,it has a circuit


----------



## BigusLightus (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Thank you.

Wow, this thing is gonna be fun. I can run it off of all kinds of battery combinations.


----------



## MattK (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Some Updates: 

For anyone whose TLE-6EX order has not yet shipped the bulk of our order is landing this coming Monday from TerraLUX so by Tuesday all orders that have not yet shipped will be shipped - as usual we will send a shipping confirmation.

As many have of you asked about it; I'll have final specs on the TLE-5EX, the SSC P4 drop-in for the AA MiniMags shortly and will start a new thread - availability is looking like first week of April. Pre-sale will begin as soon as we have a firmer availability date. I have a prototype in hand and it's very impressive - considerably brighter than even the TLE-5K2.

The TLE-100EX's,for the MagChargers are scheduled to be here 3/26 and we should have enough to fill all orders by 3/27.

The TLE-6EXB version for 2 cell Mag's is still a ways out - figure 75+ days.

Thank you all for your support and your great orders!


----------



## qip (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

simple perfect heatsink , 2 washers metal to metal contact i didnt use any thermal adhesive as when the head tightens down it holds everything in place,even with head off the pill holds it in place snug as well

just one washer in my case i had to grind the hole a bit bigger for it to sit completely flush and clear the hump on the 5ex " as seen in top right of pic " 

before washers it dimmed down by 10 minutes or less ,this time with washers i ran it for 30 minutes straight and it was bright as it started and heat was definitely transfered as i feel the body of the light get warm ,probably coulda ran it till the batteries died but i didnt feel like waiting


for those who dont have a 5k2 you will notice it does not sit flush by design so it leaves a gap for a breather "as seen in bottom left of pic " perfect space for a couple of washers


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

qip, very nice; good thinking.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Hi MattK:

 for 2 units, please check your email for details.

Thanks


----------



## pilou (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



qip said:


> simple perfect heatsink , 2 washers metal to metal contact



qip, did you do this for the minimag with the regular Terralux upgrade?


----------



## qip (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

this is only needed for the tle-5k2 with or without seoul ....the tle5 if what your refering to , i didnt need a washer as it doesnt overheat like the extreme, but you can add a washer if preffered


----------



## XtreMe_G (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



qip said:


> i think five mega needs a second run of stock hole size cam reflectors  the demand is certainly there



i was looking at someway of giving my stock mag reflector a litte bit of texture and i found this thread here. It may be of interest to you guys.


----------



## Derek Dean (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



XtreMe_G said:


> i was looking at someway of giving my stock mag reflector a litte bit of texture and i found this thread here. It may be of interest to you guys.



Very interesting XtreMe_G, and possibly combined with covering the front half of the reflector with newspaper while painting (to keep it smooth) might give a result similar to FM's new 3" reflectors, which apparently smooth out the beam, while still keeping excellent throw capability. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tibim (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

I realized the potential for the Maglite + LED to be a great & useful light with an upgraded reflector, so I made my own:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/154947

No waiting for someone to come out with one, and cheaper to boot. 

I really like this light now. 

I have been heavily considering upgrading to the terralux module but I am pretty happy with just the magled module in there... We will see 

-tibim


----------



## moontroll (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

I dont have one yet but I think it will blow the L2P away,its probably more comparable to the L2d on turbo.Hey fellows lets see some one compare the two.


MarkKLC said:


> Newbie here! Does anyone know whether this is actually brighter than the L2P?


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Yeah... where are all the beam shot comparisons? When will there be a in depth review of these new TerraLux modules?

Anyway, the genius of drop in modules is that the host light "shell" can be discarded and replaced for a few dollars if it breaks, gets too beat up, or the batteries leak. That’s why I’ve become a drop in addict. Batteryjunction is my new dealer :laughing:


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



Cydonia said:


> Yeah... where are all the beam shot comparisons? When will there be a in depth review of these new TerraLux modules?



Apparently, in a few more days as the first batch of TerraLux TLE-6EX modules arrive in our hot little hands. heheI personally am anxious to find out how these new LEDs compare with my 6D Magnum-star Xenon lamp (the best incandescent made for Maglites) There are 3 questions I need answered:

1. Beamshape... will it throw further than my current setup? [My Xenon Lamp lights up objects @ 240 feet easily] At indoors, it has tight beam with excellent useable spill. Btw my Mag is 'locked' at this focus.. never need adjusting. 

2. Will it have better color rendition of objects? I know that many Leds will have greenish/blue tint and therefore make objects in the dark look 'artificial'. 

3. Finally, actually how bright is it compared to my incandescent? Lumen means nothing when you can't compare them side by side... will it light up the room like my Mag6D does right now? Only my eyes can tell. 

I await....


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hi MattK,
can i run 2 x 18650 3.7v each in 2d [email protected] with the TLE-6EX ?


----------



## XtreMe_G (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



xiaowenzu said:


> heheI personally am anxious to find out how these new LEDs compare with my 6D Magnum-star Xenon lamp



i doubt these LEDs will outdo your 6D magnum star xenon, mag rates these bulbs at 200 plus lumens. link


----------



## PAB (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



XtreMe_G said:


> i doubt these LEDs will outdo your 6D magnum star xenon, mag rates these bulbs at 200 plus lumens. link


But they will last a LOT longer before you need to change the batteries.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

That M*g link you gave is interesting. It says that the stock "White Star Krypton" bulb lasts 9-10 hours continuous battery life.

And the better Magnum Star - which are far brighter - last 10-11 hours continuous battery life. Wow. _Brighter and longer lasting!_ How do they manage that? :laughing:


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



EngrPaul said:


> Here's what full flood looks like with fivemega's HS reflector.


Now *that* is what I'd call a usable flood out of a Mag. Whence does one obtain these fivemega reflectors, Paul?

Oh, and how'd you like to do some side-by-side beamshots with the fivemega and standard reflectors, using the same lights/emitters with each, on tightest focus?


----------



## XtreMe_G (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



PAB said:


> But they will last a LOT longer before you need to change the batteries.



yea, on a 6D mag......hundreds of years from now they'll be excavating xiao's mag and it still works


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

finally, my first attempt at some beamshots:


These were shot indoors in the daytime. These are the TLE-6K2 VS. the TLE 6EX on a 6D MAG with not-so-fresh-alkys


----------



## MattK (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Sure - that's well within the voltage tolerances.



nanotech17 said:


> Hi MattK,
> can i run 2 x 18650 3.7v each in 2d [email protected] with the TLE-6EX ?


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



DJ Q said:


> finally, my first attempt at some beamshots:
> 
> 
> These were shot indoors in the daytime. These are the TLE-6K2 VS. the TLE 6EX on a 6D MAG with not-so-fresh-alkys


you guessed it...the top one is the 6ex; bottom is the 6k2


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



Cydonia said:


> That M*g link you gave is interesting. It says that the stock "White Star Krypton" bulb lasts 9-10 hours continuous battery life.
> 
> And the better Magnum Star - which are far brighter - last 10-11 hours continuous battery life. Wow. _Brighter and longer lasting!_ How do they manage that? :laughing:



Well I've used my 6D for years and it lasts 10-11 hours with Duracell Ultra M3 cells. But here's the caveat: It takes only 4-5 hours to reduce to 50% brightness because unlike LEDs, it can't be regulated. I'm sure the NEW terralux 6EX can do 15 Hours + without any reduction in brightness (That's for a 6D Maglite)


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

alrite folks..now it's night and here they are:
Using 6d mag and fresh alkys. From top to bottom was the 6EX then the 6K2 and then (I'll let ya'll guess).
I was approx 12 feet away from the tree. BTW hope all the CPFers at the L.A meet had a good time...


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

EXCELLENT! The 6EX is definitly brighter than the K2 version. However the incand still has the edge at this distance - it has more visual definition. Thanks for the photos! 

P.S it would be awesome if you could do 6EX vs Xenon at a further distance, say 200 feet.  

But I think Xenon will win.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

too bad i don't have a xenon...if anyone would be so generous to send me one, i would gladly do a beam shot comparison for ya'll


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I can't see the pictures


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



DJ Q said:


> too bad i don't have a xenon...if anyone would be so generous to send me one, i would gladly do a beam shot comparison for ya'll



umm.. so what were you using for that bottom pic of the trees? Is it just a Krypton bulb? 

My goodness if a Krypton bulb is brighter than the 6EX, than the Xenon would be even more so!

P.S maybe you can try reloading the photos again, coz it's not showing.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

hmm....don't know why the pics arent showing...they go on and off...


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

can't i just use html tags instead of that "insert image" button?


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

crappy geocities server


----------



## LiteBrite (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



DJ Q said:


> can't i just use html tags instead of that "insert image" button?


 
Don't know. Try it.


----------



## frosty (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I can't see them either!


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

ok here's another try..but on the photobucket server (i created an account just for this purpose).



> alrite folks..now it's night and here they are:
> Using 6d mag and fresh alkys. From top to bottom was the 6EX then the 6K2 and then (I'll let ya'll guess).
> I was approx 12 feet away from the tree. BTW hope all the CPFers at the L.A meet had a good time...


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

_THe STOCK BULB SEEMS BRIGHTER! _


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



xiaowenzu said:


> umm.. so what were you using for that bottom pic of the trees? Is it just a Krypton bulb?
> 
> My goodness if a Krypton bulb is brighter than the 6EX, than the Xenon would be even more so!
> 
> P.S maybe you can try reloading the photos again, coz it's not showing.



yes, it was a stock krypton


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



DJ Q said:


> yes, it was a stock krypton


 Wow, even the Krypton is brighter than the 6EX, so it seems. Maglite(tm) released the Magnum star Xenon about 3 years ago, which you can purchase at the shops.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

hmm...maybe i'll do a distance shootout another time (the xenon offer is still in the air  )


----------



## Robatman (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

This is a long shot but would this drop in work in a 14.4v makita light (the type that use the battery from a cordless drill), or would it go into meltdown?


Robert


----------



## zifnab69 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

hello, wherer can i buy a cool reflector for a 4d maglite to use with the TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade ?
thank you


----------



## pilou (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I wonder if the stock incandescent is brigher than the 6EX for 3D mags too.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



zifnab69 said:


> hello, wherer can i buy a cool reflector for a 4d maglite to use with the TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade ?
> thank you



I've just purchased 2 of FiveMega's custom made Dual Function MOP alloy reflectors, but according to EngrPaul, will have to be bored out with a 5/8 drill bit to fit the SSC upgrade, which is a relatively easy job to do by hand, even for those of us who are "mechanically challenged":lolsign:


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



zifnab69 said:


> hello, wherer can i buy a cool reflector for a 4d maglite to use with the TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade ?
> thank you


 I think the stock reflector is good enough, it's shiny and give plenty of throw. I think many people over-mod things too much. Lol :laughing:


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

over-mod? isn't that the reason why we're all here? i mean, a maglite is ok, but a maglite with some additions is even better isn't it?


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



DJ Q said:


> over-mod? isn't that the reason why we're all here? i mean, a maglite is ok, but a maglite with some additions is even better isn't it?



heheh probably true. Anyways, I think a textured reflector would smooth out the Maglites typical rings and create a 'wall of light', but it will certainly reduce throw. I guess what I'm saying is that the shiny stock reflector is pretty hard to beat for throw, and if you want throw, then it's best to stick with the stock reflector


----------



## XtreMe_G (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

you can sputter the reflector with hairspray, if u dont like it, then wash it off


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



xiaowenzu said:


> I think the stock reflector is good enough, it's shiny and give plenty of throw. I think many people over-mod things too much. Lol :laughing:



If it ain't broke why fix it eh? On the other hand, if its stock, it can be modded and improved...


----------



## ruralott (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Is there any word on the second batch? The first one was about 10 days ago, I don't recall seeing anything since then, is there?

Thanks,


----------



## ocharry (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I just ordered 2 of these on sat. the 17th,, didn't say anything about being back ordered,, and i got an e-mail from them today, so looks like i should be seeing them by the end of the week. thanks Mat,, for all the imfo. i guess if they are back ordered I'll just be waiting

ocharry


----------



## MattK (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hi guys - no longer backordered - we removed the backorder status on the website Friday afternoon as our shipment was scheduled for delivery today and orders placed over the weekend wouldn't be delayed. 

After shipping all of the backorders today we still have a plenty left. 

Thanks again for all of your great orders and your patience!


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Got my MiniStar5 today. Don't have a digital camera to take pictures or any fancy equipment to measure it with, but I got two eyes, a 4-D mag, and a 4-cell MagLED module to compare it against.

First off, with the reflector head and housing removed, you can instantly tell the MiniStar5 is brighter at the emitter than the MagLED when you compare the two next to each other and see the way the light up a dark room. Plus, the MagLED has a blue/purple tint to it, and the MiniStar5 has a much more white sunlight-color to it, it looks just slightly yellow by comparison a first.

When it comes to throw, it lights up the trees that are over 100 yards from my window better than the MagLED did. Plus, you have the bonus of not loosing half your output after 15 min because of heat.

My conclusion, a little pricey, but superior to the MagLED in just about every aspect.

FYI: In my opinion I've never been able to notice the difference in brightness between the 3 & 4 cell MagLED's (even though the 3 cell is supposedly brighter). The MiniStar5 is noticeably brighter than the 4-cell MagLED, so I can safely assume its brighter than the 3-cell MagLED too (at least when used with 4 or more cells).


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

I have it in a 2D Mag using Energizer E2 lithium 6AA's (2 #16, 3AA to D adapters) cells!! Bright as hell! I shone it tonight 5 houses away (~300+) in my neighborhood and was able to light up the side of the house.. Although, they probably wondered what was going on!


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Can't wait till payday going to get one of these to go in the 2D mag I modded today with a McR38 Joker reflector, you can see it in the other thread in the LED forum I started about it. Should be a throw smoker!


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Argh. Double post.


----------



## ruralott (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



MattK said:


> Hi guys - no longer backordered - we removed the backorder status on the website Friday afternoon as our shipment was scheduled for delivery today and orders placed over the weekend wouldn't be delayed.
> 
> After shipping all of the backorders today we still have a plenty left.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your great orders and your patience!


Got the shipping email shortly after I posted the question. Thanks.


----------



## bridgman (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

>>Wow, even the Krypton is brighter than the 6EX, so it seems. Maglite(tm) released the Magnum star Xenon about 3 years ago, which you can purchase at the shops. 

>>I wonder if the stock incandescent is brigher than the 6EX for 3D mags too.

With respect, this might be missing the point. 6D Maglights *are* pretty bright with fresh batteries -- the 6 cell performance was a big part of the Maglight legend. The point is that (a) they don't stay bright for very long, and (b) anything smaller than a 6D Mag is *not* anywhere near as bright.

The MagLED seems to be about as bright as a "3-1/2 cell Maglight" which, along with the runtime improvements, makes it a no-brainer upgrade for 2 or 3 cell but iffy for 4 cell. The new Terralux seems to be more like a 5+ cell Maglight equivalent, which extends the "no brainer upgrade" level to at least 5 cells. Putting it in a 6 cell Maglight seems like a great idea from a practical standpoint (runtime, consistent output levels) but not if you are *only* looking at brightness.

Me, I have a 4D Maglight so this is *exactly* what I was waiting for. 

I would also consider it a no-brainer to put this in a 5 or 6 cell Maglight, if only for the runtime, the constant output, and the ability to club^^^^ um... drop the light without breaking the filament. Did I say that out loud ?


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

hmm...in terms of overall lumens, what would be the most effective set up? 2d w/aa converter, 3d, etc? Would it be the same for the 6k2?


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Thanks for the post, I think you're spot on. The New Terralux has great brightness and excellent runtimes, they're also resistant to physical impact. however the Xenon lamp 6D and only THAT, will have the edge in lighting capabilities (throw and spill).



bridgman said:


> the 6 cell performance was a big part of the Maglight legend.


 heheh, that's why I bought the biggest baddest Maglite I got.  It's so powerful I somtimes need to take a break from the intensity - so I use my 6D as a stool! Yep, it's long enough at the upright position for me to sit on - feels _gooooood _to relax.


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



xiaowenzu said:


> I use my 6D as a stool! Yep, it's long enough at the upright position for me to sit on - feels _gooooood _to relax.



yo that don't sound right haha


----------



## Thujone (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



xiaowenzu said:


> Yep, it's long enough at the upright position for me to sit on - feels _gooooood _to relax.



Umm. Hmm. Thanks not right.


----------



## vic2367 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

hey...i just ordered the terraluxtle-5k2mini star 2 extreme 5 watt led for my mini mag from batterjunction,,,is the newer version out ?


----------



## riffraff (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

You mean the "140 Lumen" version? :naughty: 

The TLE-5EX is due from TerraLUX in April.


"TerraLUX TLE-5EX will be shipping after April 1st due to delays at TerraLUX."
http://www.led-replacement.com/tle-5ex.html


----------



## MattK (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I'll start a presale thread when we get closer to release on the TLE-5EX's.

riffraff - 140 lumens at the emitter for the TLE-5EX's is actually believable if a little enthusiastic. The emitter is driven at ~550mah IIRC and according to jtr1962's excellent work we know that 550ma translates to just under 140L. Now of course it won't deliver that out the front, we all know that. I have a prototype here and I can tell you that it's VERY bright - far brighter than the K2 version and WAY brighter than a standard TLE-5. When I compare it to a P1DCE on high it's not as bright but it's very close so I'm confortable saying that it's in excess of 100 lumens out the front - pretty damned impressive from a AA MiniMag and certainly brighter than the $50-75 sandwiches on the market.


----------



## qip (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



MattK said:


> I'll start a presale thread when we get closer to release on the TLE-5EX's.
> 
> riffraff - 140 lumens at the emitter is actually believable if a little enthusiastic. The emitter is driven at ~550mah IIRC and according to [url-https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1832033&postcount=103]jtr1962's excellent work[/url] we know that 550ma translates to just under 140L. Now of course it won't deliver that out the front, we all know that. I have a prototype here and I can tell you that it's VERY bright - far brighter than the K2 version and WAY brighter than a standard TLE-5. When I compare it to a P1DCE on high it's not as bright but it's very close so I'm confortable saying that it's in excess of 100 lumens out the front - pretty damned impressive from a AA MiniMag and certainly brighter than the $50-75 sandwiches on the market.




exactly ,the 140 is just what the spec sheet would give you this upgrade is on par with the F1 & L1d-ce in output to the eye


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



DJ Q said:


>



With the incan. there is more color definition, but in terms of throw, it doesn't compare...also notice the difference in the flood ability (the white concrete ground)


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



DJ Q said:


> With the incan. there is more color definition, but in terms of throw, it doesn't compare...also notice the difference in the flood ability (the white concrete ground)



Are you saying the incand has more throw? I thought it had less!


----------



## BigusLightus (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Does the 5ex allow a wide range of voltage input like the 6ex? Would it be possible to drive a 5ex with a pair of lions? ~7.4v


----------



## DJ Q (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



xiaowenzu said:


> Are you saying the incand has more throw? I thought it had less!



less


----------



## gunga (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hey Matt, I had a question about the TLE-5EX's for the minimag.

Is there any multilevel switch that doesn't kill output (ie IQ switch) for the minimag? If so, I guess it would make the minimag 1 level and killer bright...


----------



## Dave Huck (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



gunga said:


> Hey Matt, I had a question about the TLE-5EX's for the minimag.
> 
> Is there any multilevel switch that doesn't kill output (ie IQ switch) for the minimag? If so, I guess it would make the minimag 1 level and killer bright...



Good question, would the IQ work with the new minimag unit?

Any news on the minimag P4's? Finger's on the trigger for some 6D units but I might as well wait for the minimags too 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

The IQ switch will work on the new unit but it will reduce output. I'd guess perhaps a 15% reduction.

There's no other multistage switch for the MiniMag's that I know of.

Out TLE-5EX's are supposed to ship today/tomorrow - I'm waiting on a callback to confirm and an order link will go live today/tomorrow.


----------



## qip (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

thats fast


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*


----------



## Daekar (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I'm still trying to tell if I'm going to be able to underrun this thing in a 2D mag with 2 NiMH D cells for runtime and then stick in my 3AA-1D adapters for output. Would it even light up with 2 NiMH cells?


----------



## tvsjr (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Well, I received three more of the 3-6 cell dropin replacements... two worked great... one got quite bright for a half-second and then went *poof*.

Looks like it's back to BatteryJunction for that one.


----------



## Dave Huck (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



MattK said:


> The IQ switch will work on the new unit but it will reduce output. I'd guess perhaps a 15% reduction.
> 
> There's no other multistage switch for the MiniMag's that I know of.



Hmmmm, I've been trying to justify putting a high end LED in what is essentially a spare torch body that will simply gather dust....... Then I realised that a minimag with an IQ switch, spare power holster, lithium AA's and P4 LED will be the perfect backup light for my African trips.

If I burn all my CR123's I can fall back on the minimag at full power (taking off the IQ if I really need to max the power). With the IQ on I can use it as a general tent torch running on readily available AA's and at reduced power if necessary.

There, I've justified buying one!

Just waiting for the order link now Matt 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pilou (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Of course, for the cost of the LED upgrade and the IQ switch, you can buy a brand new very decent LED light, such as an Inova Bolt, T1, Dorcy, etc., that has been designed from the grounds up to be an LED light.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



pilou said:


> Of course, for the cost of the LED upgrade and the IQ switch, you can buy a brand new very decent LED light, such as an Inova Bolt, T1, Dorcy, etc., that has been designed from the grounds up to be an LED light.


Would any of the lights you mentioned run as long on a set of batteries as a 6 D cell Maglite with the TerraLUX drop-in?


----------



## pilou (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



GeorgePaul said:


> Would any of the lights you mentioned run as long on a set of batteries as a 6 D cell Maglite with the TerraLUX drop-in?



Nope. But we are talking about the IQ switch, and hence the Minimag version of the P4 dropin


----------



## SQ40 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Just Ordered the MiniStar5 today and its already shipped!

While I was at it, I went by Lowes and picked up a new 4D to host it. (Hey for $20.. Why Not..)

Can't wait to get this bad-boy in!! THANKS!!!


----------



## Dave Huck (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



pilou said:


> Of course, for the cost of the LED upgrade and the IQ switch, you can buy a brand new very decent LED light, such as an Inova Bolt, T1, Dorcy, etc., that has been designed from the grounds up to be an LED light.



True (at least partially, see below, excuses in advance for my ignorance of the Inova product line), but:

1/ I already have a couple of MiniMags gathering dust.

2/ As it will be used in Africa I can keep an incan in the base and leave the body behind as a gift.

3/ I like playing flashlight Lego!

4/ The Inova T1 is a CR123 and (I'd guess) has nowhere near the output of the Terralux....

5/ The Bolt doesn't seem to have multi level output. Don't know about the Dorcy either?

6/ Did I say I like playing flashlight Lego?

Like I said, I needed to justify buying one......


----------



## turbalejo (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

MattK,

I am all set to buy one for my 3d mag. Is there a cpf member discount? $8 shipping  seems a bit extreme for one TLE-6E.

Never mind  ....I found it with free shipping on led-flashlights.com.

I am looking forward to aa mag replacement TLE-5EX.

Cheers.


----------



## clipse (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I just ordered one for my 2C turned 2x18500. I'm stoked. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## SQ40 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



turbalejo said:


> MattK,
> 
> I am all set to buy one for my 3d mag. Is there a cpf member discount? $8 shipping  seems a bit extreme for one TLE-6E.


 


> As usual coupon code: 'cpf2006' will save you 5% - USPS First Class shipping option for domestic orders will be <$4.


 
Here it is.


----------



## pilou (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



Dave Huck said:


> 3/ I like playing flashlight Lego!




And that is also why I am considering trying at least one, despite my "better" judgement :lolsign:



If you want a AA with multi-level capability, Fenix is one brand to consider.


----------



## clipse (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



SQ40 said:


> Here it is.



dangit, now you tell me.


----------



## turbalejo (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

sq40,
thank you!. I did not know that. Cheers.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Does any one know if theres reverse polarity protection on the MiniStar? Its going to make a difference as to whether I buy 2 or 3. (Well that and if customs want to slap duty on it)


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

These play really nice with a pair of AW's new Li Ion C cells.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Some current measurements (at the batteries):

3 cells: 230ma (not much brighter than the Magled 3 cell module but that draws 600ma)
4 cells: 570ma (compared to 750ma for the much-dimmer Magled 4 cell module)
5 cells: 510ma
6 cells (or 2 Li Ions): 430ma


----------



## ruralott (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



MattK said:


> The IQ switch will work on the new unit but it will reduce output. I'd guess perhaps a 15% reduction.
> 
> There's no other multistage switch for the MiniMag's that I know of.
> 
> Out TLE-5EX's are supposed to ship today/tomorrow - I'm waiting on a callback to confirm and an order link will go live today/tomorrow.


Any update, or did I miss the announcement? Thanks.


----------



## bullpup (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



sootyboy said:


> I have a 3D Mag and rather than use 3 D cells or 4 C cells I am wondering if 2 x 3AA - 1D adaptors with a D cell (10.5V?) or with a dummy D cell (9V?) would be the way to go?
> Or is my understanding lacking?:help:


 
I orderd 3 AA to D adaptors and will try that whenit arrives. I hope it is brighter then my current 3D to 4C mod that I did.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I'm using a pair of the AW C cells in a 2D mag.
Just had to stretch the spring a tiny bit, since the AW C's are a little long for C's,
almost the right length for D's.
Got a piece of thin wall PVC so the C's don't rattle around in there too much.


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



bullpup said:


> I orderd 3 AA to D adaptors and will try that whenit arrives. I hope it is brighter then my current 3D to 4C mod that I did.


That's what I have, 2 of the 3AA to 1D adaptors and the light's plenty bright! I also used Energizer E2 Lithium batts.

Wonder how 3 14500's and 1 dummy D would work in a 2D Mag!!  maybe? haha..


----------



## Carabidae (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I'm running mine with 3 cr123a in a 2c mag for now and it's awsome. Considerably brighter than my p1d-ce.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Does anyone have some beamshots between a terralux ministar and it's corresponding MagLED upgrade? How much brighter is this dropin? I did a search, but I never get anything usefull when I use the searchfunction.  
Thanks.

EDIT: Nevermind, brainfart, I knew I had seen some beamshots before.


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I'll likely make a seperate post about this but for those who've been asking the TLE-5EX's for the AA MiniMag's shipped today; I have 1/3 of the order coming in on Wednesday and the remainder next Friday. The order link went active 1-2 days ago:

CLICK to order


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



MattK said:


> I'll likely make a seperate post about this but for those who've been asking the TLE-5EX's for the AA MiniMag's shipped today; I have 1/3 of the order coming in on Wednesday and the remainder next Friday. The order link went active 1-2 days ago:
> 
> CLICK to order




are they using the tle5 or 5k2 module


----------



## SQ40 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Just got mine in.. AWESOME to say the least!! a HUGE improvement over the Stock 4D Krypton..


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

The TLE-5K2, higher current. 



qip said:


> are they using the tle5 or 5k2 module


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

ahh i see ,got confused when i saw pre-order link using the tle5 pic


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

yah - I need to take pics but all I have is the prototype...actually still using the prototype pic for the TLE-6EX..oops!


----------



## Lobo (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Hi MattK,
You havent got any news for us about the 2D version?


----------



## knot (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

I'm going to order this but my 4D maglite has been missing the bulb retainer for years, so it hasn't seen service since. Is this part available as well? Oh yeah, the lens is missing as well.

Is there a modification to run different batteries to increase the voltage, or is that an unnecessary mod?

I also have a 2c Dorcy that pretty much sucks. Are there any upgrades for it as well?


----------



## frosty (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

You don't need the bulb retainer. The dropin screws onto the bulb post. Probably need a lens though.:laughing:


----------



## MattK (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Still 60+ days out. 



Lobo said:


> Hi MattK,
> You havent got any news for us about the 2D version?


----------



## Lobo (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*



MattK said:


> Still 60+ days out.


 
Ah, thanks.
Patience is a virtue, and I think the wait will be worth in this case.


----------



## dradee1 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Does this work better in C-cell or D-cell Maglights? i:e does it transfer heat better in one than the other?


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



dradee1 said:


> Does this work better in C-cell or D-cell Maglights? i:e does it transfer heat better in one than the other?



Terralux 6EX module should theoretically be able to dissipate more heat in a D cell body – more space inside the head and more air to aluminum surface. But it is so insubstantial it’s probably completely irrelevant. Could probably measure a fraction of a degree difference between C and D host… maybe more? Don’t worry about it, just order one of these upgrades… The pure white light is much better than the MagLED drop-in. Pop it in a 4C for max brightness with 4 batteries, good form factor and weight etc., (argh! Still waiting for my 4C Mag to arrive!)


----------



## bryan24 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Hello. Its my first post here, but have been lurking fro 2 weeks. I have my Ministar5 TLE-6EX in a 4C mag-lite. Now its the most powerful light I own. I used a light coat of Ox-gard on the threads to help with heat conduction (It should conduct heat as well as current right?). I was wondering If there was going to be another run of MOP or LS reflectors made by fivemega? Do they work the same with C and D-cell m*g-lites?


----------



## bridgman (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Fivemega's most recent run of reflectors had smaller holes, which minimize light leakage with hotwire bulbs but which need to be reamed out to fit a Mag pedestal with LED.

I believe the same reflector works in both C and D but have not tried it myself.


----------



## Carabidae (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*




bryan24 said:


> I was wondering If there was going to be another run of MOP or LS reflectors made by fivemega?


Did you see this link:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=150395&page=1&pp=30

He has MOP now, thats what I got from fivemega. 




bryan24 said:


> Do they work the same with C and D-cell m*g-lites?


Yes it does work in C and D mag, I used it in both and it works well, but it has to be bored out in order to work with the dropin. It needs to bored to 5/8, but it’s easy. If you’re close to a harbor freight tools, there is a tool here http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91616
That works beautifully for boring the reflector out, and does a nice clean job, a piece of cake with a good drill. Of course I’m sure a standard drill bit will work too.


----------



## cavanaug (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



Carabidae said:


> I'm running mine with 3 cr123a in a 2c mag for now and it's awsome. Considerably brighter than my p1d-ce.



I just put it in my 2c running 3xcr123a as well, and I agree its quite bright. 

In terms of comparing it head to head in the same body & battery config with the xenon 6 cell bulb its hard for me to make call on which is brighter. The terralux is definitely whiter, but the xenon feels more natural and probably a bit brighter (subjective). I do anticipate much better battery life though on the terralux.

Oh as an aside I tried something pretty perverse. I had a mag 4c available, so i recreated the 2c mod for it with a water heater hose & put 6 cr123as in it and dropped in the terralux bulb. Yes it worked fine!!! I didnt notice any brightness impact, but i do imagine better battery life.

This 4c is now my main flashlight next to my bed. The 4c always felt better in my hand if I ever had to swing it as a defensive weapon than a 3 or 4 D since i could get a better grip on it.

--
John Cavanaugh


----------



## Smith (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

oh, to lose your virginal hold of modded illumination... and in front of so many... 

Well, i just plugged these fine emitters into a 4d (with 5c's inside) and 6d m*g and i can't believe the difference! Thanks for the suggestions guys!

oh, and OT, but thanks for being nice in front of lurkers like me, makes me want to participate!:rock:


----------



## Wave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Newbie question - is it safe to use (3) AA-D cell adapters with this in a 3D Maglight? 

I have a bunch of Titanium 2700mah rechargeables laying around and would hate to immediately kill it.


----------



## MattK (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

9 x 1.2V - 10.8V = you should be fine


----------



## clipse (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



cavanaug said:


> I just put it in my 2c running 3xcr123a as well, and I agree its quite bright.
> 
> In terms of comparing it head to head in the same body & battery config with the xenon 6 cell bulb its hard for me to make call on which is brighter. The terralux is definitely whiter, but the xenon feels more natural and probably a bit brighter (subjective). I do anticipate much better battery life though on the terralux.
> 
> ...



I have a 2 C cell with two 18500's. It is deffinately very bright. Like you said, I can't tell whether my 6 cell MagNum Star bulb or the TLE-6EX is brighter......which makes me very happy. I just measured and from my back porch there is a cell tower that I can light up and see just fine. It is almost 200 meters (650 feet or 215 yards) away. That is awesome in my book. Perfect for almost any use I'll need it for. I'm loving this light now. I'm going to check this weekend to see how long it will stay lit on a full charge.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

A 2C with a pair of AW Li Ion "C" cells (and the extender) and the TLE-6EX ROCKS.
so does a 2D with those batteries (stretch the spring just a little).


----------



## andyr354 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

How much brighter is this than the MagLED setup at initial brightness. I know the mag setup dims quickly but am just looking for some comparisons.

Thanks


----------



## Strauss (May 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

My MagLED(4-cell) starts out around ~60 lumens out the front with fresh batteries. After about 10 minutes, it's output drops down to ~40 lumens. 

The terralux drop-in I have is running off 4C cells in a 3D Mag. It's output starts off around ~100 lumens out the front, and only drops to ~90 lumens after 10min. When both lights are first turned on, it does not appear to be a big difference in output. But once they are left on for a little while, the terralux stands out as the brighter light.


----------



## MattK (May 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

UPDATE: Our order for the TerraLUX 6EXB's for 2-3 cell C/D Mag's will begin shipping today. Initial quantities are limited but the first batch will arrive Weds and the remeinder of our order the following Monday. An order link will be posted shortly.


----------



## MattK (May 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

The pre-order link for the TerraLUX TLE-6EXB Boost version for 2-3 C/D cell Mag's is UP!! 

$24.95 before coupon. Units will begin shipping Weds/Thursday. We're only getting like 1/5 of our total order then but the remainder land the following Monday do order soon or you're waiting another 4-5 days. 

Please don't ask me about actual output, runtimes etc - I didn't get a prototype this time and so I haven't seen 'em yet either. 

I KNOW they can handle 3-4.5V, I do not how how well they work on 2.4V. I've been told this unit on 3 cells is as bright as the other on 4 cells.

PRE-ORDER LINK






_Yes - that's a photoshop._


----------



## SuperTorch (May 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Price seems great, but I want 700mA+ on 2 cell or I'll keep dreaming of such. A boosted 2D is what I've been waiting on, heres hoping its at 700+. I already have a 2C at 900mA to 1000mA but its not a MAG. Can't wait to here comments. If it is special it'll for sure need it's own thread.


----------



## MattK (May 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

I cannot remember the exact drive current but it's not so far off - something like 600+ IIRC. The problem is heat - without a much more complex and expensive solution the thermal path of a stock mag simply cannot handle the heat of high drive currents. 

Frankly I doubt TerraLUX will pursue this; the market is too small for them. Gene Malkoff is making a 1A 'drop-in' with a more complex heatsinkining solution but I believe it costs like $70+.

UPDATE - the unit will function as low as 1.5V but expect more like 100-120L at the emitter at that voltage.


----------



## SuperTorch (May 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

So I guess the 150 lumens+ tells us that they are runing at 700mA since the Seoul P4 are 80 lumens at 1 Watt(350mA x 3.0v) boosted a little here to cover voltage sag. If they are claiming 150 lumens then I'd say thats a 2 Watt target. To me this drop-in boils down to, if it's 700mA+ it's a definate buy but at 500mA+ I'll wait on comments. My gut tells me they are targeting 700 so it'll probably start out at 850 and fal to 550 when the batteries are drained of power. Thats pretty sweet and also all guess work on my part unless the 150 lumens is on the 3 cell(4.5v) version then the 2cell (3.0v) would be 120 lumens target if its at 500mA. I have a 2C Cell light that pushing 1000mA so I need at least 700+ median to feel justified. Can't wait for more info. Even if it's only at 500mA I love the fact it can be ran off of 2D cells.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 11, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!<<<*

Order placed for 2.


----------



## s23246g (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

Can anyone tell me if the TerraLUX ministar 5 will work properly in a RECHARGEABLE Mag light? If not, could you suggest another LED upgrade that will?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

The Ministar 5 fits only the MiniMag. The MagChargers have a totally different 'socket' so you cannot use the TLE-5EX for them but TerraLUX makes a TLE-100EX/Ministar 10 for the MagChargers - quite a bit brighter than a TLE-5EX as well. 

LINK: http://www.batteryjunction.com/tetl3waluwhl.html


----------



## s23246g (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*



MattK said:


> The Ministar 5 fits only the MiniMag. The MagChargers have a totally different 'socket' so you cannot use the TLE-5EX for them but TerraLUX makes a TLE-100EX/Ministar 10 for the MagChargers - quite a bit brighter than a TLE-5EX as well.
> 
> LINK: http://www.batteryjunction.com/tetl3waluwhl.html


 

Thank you very much! I knew you guys would know more than me.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: >>>TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites TLE-6EX!*

let the exumation begin!

oops, i dropped my shovel.


----------

